# Chapel, London, April 2011



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

First post on here 

Visited on a nice sunny day, which made a change.  

The chapel is Grade II Listed, designed by William Hosking and built by John Jay, which opened in 1840.
A very simple but attractive chapel in a peaceful cemetery. 










































A friendly local


----------



## gingrove (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice place I think Pics 5 and 7 are great I realy like them! Well done.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Nice place I think Pics 5 and 7 are great I realy like them! Well done.



Thank you 
It was a beautiful place, did all the work for me


----------



## Els (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice set, amazing it hasn't been more chaved up.

Not sure if your aware or not, but it took me about .5 of a parsec to work out where this was so if your keeping it "secret" you might want to edit your intro a bit. But if your not, then ignore me


----------



## neill (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the guard cat!


----------



## Woofem (Jul 6, 2011)

stunning work m'dear lovely look to that place


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

Els said:


> Nice set, amazing it hasn't been more chaved up.
> 
> Not sure if your aware or not, but it took me about .5 of a parsec to work out where this was so if your keeping it "secret" you might want to edit your intro a bit. But if your not, then ignore me



Cheers 
Yeah, I could have made it less obvious but it's in a very public place with care takers etc. so I think it will be fine.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

neill said:


> I love the guard cat!



Yeah, I thought she looked like she was personally over seeing the chapel


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

Dealiest Catch said:


> stunning work m'dear lovely look to that place



Thank you


----------



## Els (Jul 6, 2011)

Where they ok with you taking pictures?


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

Els said:


> Where they ok with you taking pictures?



Yeah, the cemetery was quite busy, I wasn't the only one taking photos.


----------



## podman (Jul 6, 2011)

lovely looking chapel - great pics especially number 5

thanks


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

podman said:


> lovely looking chapel - great pics especially number 5
> 
> thanks



Thank you


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 6, 2011)

Really amazing photos, love the chapel and the "guard cat" lol.

It's a very clean looking place


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Really amazing photos, love the chapel and the "guard cat" lol.
> 
> It's a very clean looking place



Thank you 
Twas a peaceful explore.


----------



## smiler (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved it, the opening shot was delightful, Thanks.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

smiler said:


> I loved it, the opening shot was delightful, Thanks.



Thank you


----------



## John_D (Jul 6, 2011)

My god those pics bought back memories, as a kid I lived in Highbury and had school friends who lived in Stamford Hill, I can remember, one mild summer evening in the early 1960's (I was about 14) getting in there with some friends and exploring, which also entailed getting up on the roof as well, and at one point, edging, astride, along a 'V' roof, I think we were looking for birds eggs :wideeyed:


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

John_D said:


> My god those pics bought back memories, as a kid I lived in Highbury and had school friends who lived in Stamford Hill, I can remember, one mild summer evening in the early 1960's (I was about 14) getting in there with some friends and exploring, which also entailed getting up on the roof as well, and at one point, edging, astride, along a 'V' roof, I think we were looking for birds eggs :wideeyed:



Glad it brought back some happy memories 
Did you get onto the roof by the spiral inner staircases? They've been removed now.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 6, 2011)

I absolutely love this place, and can't understand why it was allowed to go to ruin. You've really done a cracking job at capturing the atmosphere.



Lady_Croft said:


> Yeah, the cemetery was quite busy, I wasn't the only one taking photos.



Not another plague of zombies, surely? What do we pay our taxes for?


----------



## John_D (Jul 6, 2011)

Lady_Croft said:


> Glad it brought back some happy memories
> Did you get onto the roof by the spiral inner staircases? They've been removed now.


 Yes, I think so, seem to remember a spiral staircase, but this was 50 years ago


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

RichardH said:


> I absolutely love this place, and can't understand why it was allowed to go to ruin. You've really done a cracking job at capturing the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> Not another plague of zombies, surely? What do we pay our taxes for?



Yeah, I think they are trying to raise funds to have it repaired but struggling too...


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

John_D said:


> Yes, I think so, seem to remember a spiral staircase, but this was 50 years ago



Cool  bet health and safety is the reason they are not there still.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a lovely little explore - got some great photos, too  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

Jimba said:


> Looks like a lovely little explore - got some great photos, too  thanks for sharing!



No probs and Thank you


----------



## nelly (Jul 6, 2011)

That's great, and a brilliant first report.

Look forward to seeing your next one


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 6, 2011)

nelly said:


> That's great, and a brilliant first report.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your next one



Thank you !


----------

